# American Kenpo Karate in Toronto, ON



## bzarnett (Oct 4, 2004)

I am pleased to announce _Sphere of Influence _located in Toronto, Ontario, Canada teaching Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate. More information about our school can be found at our website at www.SphereOfInfluence.ca


----------

